
Ask HN: How can containers (like Docker) and container management be improved? - davehcker
I am primarily a backend dev but I always had a secret affair with &#x27;systems&#x27; level things. For the past 3 months I&#x27;ve been dragged into managing the DevOps of a small startup. Being a fan of good tools (and not caring about the status quo), I immediately resorted to using Docker containers and tools like Traefik for easing reverse proxy, load balancing, SSLs and what not. Soon I realized that there was whole new world out there that I never knew learned about in my undergrad studies (class of &#x27;19).<p>But very soon I also realized that Docker (the only containarization tool I&#x27;ve used) has a lot of weaknesses. For some fun (and profit?) I would want to work on fixing few things. What are your main pains using containers?<p>Here&#x27;s my list (but could be completely uninformed and that&#x27;s why I&#x27;m here):
1. Lack of `hot reloading` kind of thing. I don&#x27;t mean application wise but container wise. It&#x27;s not so much fun attaching or changing a port in a container on the fly.
2. Caches. It&#x27;s not transparent at all when and why and where caches were used. I mean once you&#x27;re a pro it&#x27;s quite easy(?), but for beginners it&#x27;s really painful.
======
verdverm
Have you looked at awesome-docker, docker-compose, gVizor, Kubernetes / KIND /
k3s, telepresence.io

Why would you change a port on the fly?

fyi, there is not really money at the container level. See recent events with
Docker the company.

cncf.io is another thing to check out

